# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Управление торговлей 8.1

## wps

посоветуйте как в конфигурации настроить интерфейс. мне надо чтобы пользователь видел и делал операции Документы-Склад-Приходный и расходный товарный ордер !!! и всё!! как это сделать?

----------

